# Hey! Who ate the donuts!



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Barkley!?
Some think Pebbles framed him...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, especially the one with his tongue peeking out.
Love it!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL....great pic!!


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

I think he's just sad there are none left.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't believe there are still crumbs left as evidence? Must be a set up...


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Great photo thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Barkley has a sugared sugar face!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

OMG what a great guy he is....! LOL

What are you upset about, he left some for you....my counter surfer would have left nothing...not even any dust!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Now I know what the term "poker face" means, even seeing the evidence I can almost believe hes not guilty!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Still recon Barkley was framed… LOL…
Great captures of Barkley though...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Awwww, now he's an extra sweet sugar face!


----------



## Caecey (Aug 21, 2011)

I LOVE those photos! He is so cute, I just keep scrolling back and looking at him


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

How can we ever get made at those precious faces  Even when they are naughty they are still so flipping cute!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

what an adorable sugar face


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Priceless Joe...totally innocent! 

Pete & Woody


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

frame them and hung them on the kitchen wall  nice pieces


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful, such a gorgeous sugar face!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Those look like powdered sugar paw prints on Barkley's face.

I think he was framed.

"Here Barkley, let me pat this sugar on your face, it will be fun."

LOL

Max


----------



## HollyDog (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh! He looks so cute! His little face is so cute, like he isn't sure if it's okay.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

My Golden, Brit, ate 11 out of 12 doughnuts before I noticed she was into the platter. That was the day I was hosting a tea for nursery school teachers. I do not remember much more about the episode except that. I recall what house we lived in, what I was supposed to talk about (separation anxiety), and that she got 11 out of 12. What I served in place of the doughnuts-if anything-and whether the dog got sick-I do *not* recall!

NewfieMom


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like he was really framed up. Maybe he's thinking that "It was not me, I'm just smelling this and then someone took a photo one me". ha ha ha...Just kidding. This photo made my day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Uh-oh!! I'm sure he enjoyed them : I just wonder how long it took him to polish them off...


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

That first face looking down at the box is priceless! Sugar rush?


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Priceless!

Mike D


----------

